# MTD Tecumseh Re-Power with a Honda engine



## tonymatte (Sep 15, 2014)

Hi, 
This site has such good information, I hope someone could help me.
Would anyone know if i could re-power my 1995 MTD 317E640F382, it originally has a 7 hp Tecumseh Snow King, 110 volt electric start. Has a lot of bogging issues when a load is placed on it (2" heavy packed snow stalls it).

I have a very low hour (almost new) Honda GX 200T, G20D54S0196N2A, I would like to install on it- if it would fit. Any thoughts/tips would be appreciated.
I know there is a re power site, but they usually replace the old with the same brand engine, not something like this and my Honda is free.
Thank you all in advance.
Tonymatte


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

Unfortunately, it looks like your MTD model has dual PTO shafts.


----------



## tonymatte (Sep 15, 2014)

Thanks for replying. Would I have to buy a similar Tecumseh so I know it would fit? Would you know where? Thanks again.


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

dbert said:


> Unfortunately, it looks like your MTD model has dual PTO shafts.



It can be done but you will need to flip the friction wheel pick up to the other side. I had a 2 shaft Tecumseh which I switched to a single shaft Predator 212cc. Check out GustoGuy re-powered MTD 5/22. It is possible if your willing to flip the transmission pickup friction wheel to the other side and I put in a larger friction plate since the blower moved too fast with the smaller friction disk. I need to replace the rubber friction wheel on mine since it is almost down to the metal.


----------



## penna stogey (Nov 25, 2019)

Throwing out the welcome mat for your first post...Hearty welcome from Penciltucky!


----------



## 3vanman (Nov 21, 2017)

I have seen many Tecumseh engines developing this problem over the past few years.
This video by Donyboy73 shows you how to check the valve clearance, and there is lots of info out there on how to remove the valve and grind down the tip of the stem to correct the problem.
A good valve lapping of both valves is recommended.
If this is your problem and your mechanically inclined, it is much easier than swapping the motor, and will give your current engine several more years of productive snow blowing.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Your snowblower should not be bogging down. It very well could be a slipping auger belt. Going too fast?

I would also look at the carburetor, either low RPMs, you want 3,600; the carb is not adjusted correctly; or though the engine is running smooth and the RPMs are correct, it lacks power, "push". Buy a new adjustable carburetor for less than $20.

It could also be tight bearings.


----------



## tonymatte (Sep 15, 2014)

Thank you all for responding. Just as an FYI, I received this snowblower from a relative. She wanted her shed/garage cleaned out so I got this and several other pieces of yard equipment. 
From the looks of it, I'm pretty sure this snowblower was not serviced at all since 1995, and it has all the original parts intact. 

I will try to check/look at everything this weekend. Again many thanks.


----------

